
Tufte CSS - larkinrichards
https://edwardtufte.github.io/tufte-css/
======
zeckalpha
Since last time this was discussed a few months back
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10012360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10012360)),
this became an official Edward Tufte project, rather than _just_ being
inspired by his work.

~~~
adsche
And, at least for me, it became much better. It used to have a lot of glitches
and weirdnesses, mostly in Firefox on Linux, now its very nice. I like it a
lot.

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10552626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10552626).

------
sotojuan
I started using Tufte LaTeX for my school papers and I've been met with a lot
of praise, but I've only used the CSS for a personal blog-ish site that, while
public, is really meant to be just for me. Has anyone used it for anything
interesting?

~~~
bouvin
I'm on the other side of the fence – I'm using tufte-css for my course on
Computer Architecture at the CS department in Aarhus, Denmark. I've found the
design very easy to work with and easy to read for the students.

------
hayksaakian
serif fonts (meaning those with curly endings) feel like an attack on my eyes
when I read them on an electronic screen

on print they're nice, but on displays they hurt more than they help me.

does anyone else feel the same way?

~~~
noelwelsh
Agreed, subject to caveats. I don't like the typography in this project. Fonts
for display on screens are generally simpler than ones in print, which works
better with the lower available resolution. I don't dislike serif fonts per
se, but I do think the fonts chosen in this project are overly complex for the
medium.

~~~
Arnt
That was true back in the time of 72dpi and 96dpi screens, no question, but do
you think it remains true now?

I don't have figures for deployed laptops, but google collects data, and
[https://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/](https://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/)
says 80% of android phones have a display resolution above 240dpi. AIUI few
printed publications use resolutions as high as 240dpi.

~~~
glogla
Well, 1366 _768 on 15 " dislay is 100 PPI. Lot of consumer class laptop have
displays like that. Hell, even Lenovo T450 or T550 have 1600_900 14" (127 PPI)
or 1920*1080 15" (140 PPI) displays, and those are expensive, professional
machines.

Generally displays in laptops are terrible, unless you go with ultrabook or
Apple.

------
something123
I don't really like the fetishizing of Tuft's style.

If you actually read his books, what he actually does is present a mental
model for what to take into account when designing. But his style isn't meant
to be the end-all of typesetting or data presentation! The books aren't saying
"see, I made this design for the following reasons. Now everyone should
emulate me!" It's just one solution in the realm of all good design solutions.

One example I would immediately point to would be ggplot2. A wonderful library
in a lot of respects, but the defaults are absolutely horrendous!! The default
grey background with white lines was just pulled from one of Tufts's books
without a second of thought b/c these grey backgrounds are horrible waste of
ink when printing and are actually chart-junk b.c most of the time you have a
white background - for-instance in a powerpoint (<\- that was a funny b/c Tuft
hates powerpoint)

Here too, the cream colored background looks gorgeous on paper and just weird
and out of place on a webpage.

~~~
hadley
It's completely not true that ggplot2 defaults were copied without thought
from Tufte.

A pale grey background is not chart junk because it does not distract the eye
(and indeed it actually enhances colour). You are using Tufte's terms without
really understanding them.

~~~
something123
Sorry I misattributed that. I swore I saw the same style somewhere in his
book. I still think it's horrible =) (sorry)

I remember one of the other preset themes was a lot better (though I have a
lot of trouble trying to find a list of them)

I absolutely love your libraries and all that you've done with R. You've
really transformed data analysis for me. Thank you.

------
chanux
Something similar (OK, not all that similar) done by a friend
[http://vpj.github.io/wallapatta/introduction.html](http://vpj.github.io/wallapatta/introduction.html)

